

OS: Android library to create complex multi-state animations - philippb
https://github.com/KeepSafe/MultiStateAnimation

======
philippb
we're using this in our production app for sync animations. you can find it
here:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.kii.safe&h...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.kii.safe&hl=en)

Just add a photo with a verified account to see our animation on the image
thumbnail.

